# Had just about enough



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

OK, im going to take this opportunity to have a moan, i am sure i am not the only one that feels like i do.I don't live with IBS, i exist, i think it is impossible or very difficult to "live" with this complaint. I struggle through from one day to the next, dread waking up in the morning because i dont know how i am going to be that day, cant wait til i go to bed at night because i know that it is another day over and done with, though when i do get to bed time i lay there for a while praying to god that i have a good night and dont end up waking up ill.i am CERTAIN the medical profession, well maybe not ALL but most, underestimate how much of an impact this has on peoples lives, this is not just your usual run of the mill stomach complaint, not for me anyway this thing has control of my life, i dont really live life, i live IBS, which is a horrible thing for a 25 year old man to say but it is true. it is so depressing existing with this condition, would i rather have an alternative medical problem, offer me something and see if i turn it down, i probably wouldnt obviously i would not want to be terminally ill and there are worse out there, but hell, there are much better things to cope with than this i am sure. I get sick of lack of understanding from people who have NO IDEA what it is like going through this.OK im going to stop right there otherwise ill be moaning all night, i have 18 months worth of moaning trapped inside me


----------

